# Add outdoor shower



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

How can I add an outdoor shower with hot & cold water to my FEMA trailer up in the woods? It would be a lot easier to shower outside rather than in the tiny shower inside if the weather isn't too cold.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

not easy i imagine, but could be, got to find the water lines splice in and run to wherever, if there is two water drain valves underneath that could be a goood spot to tie in ( but you will still need drain valves)then run the lines whereever to a shower valve( rv dealer has one you can remove the spray hose from) then use a long spray hose so could hang it, then roll up and tuck away under neath or remove it completely. may also want to see if you can put a bigger shower base inside, a 3x3 is big enough for most. good luck


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I had a friend do one of these. He basically built a shed for shower and washer/dryer and toilet. He was 6'6" and had a fifth wheel/ small bathroom. He had a little electric hot water heater in there, turned on and off for each trip. He had a big deck area outside his trailer, and this shower room was on the same level as the deck at one end.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Seabo I like the idea of hooking into the two drain lines like you suggested. Is one hot water and the other cold? They are easy to get to and I think I could make that work.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Hook this up to any BBQ propane tank.

http://www.amazon.com/Eccotemp-L5-Portable-Tankless-Outdoor/dp/B000TXOJQ4


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

tec said:


> Seabo I like the idea of hooking into the two drain lines like you suggested. Is one hot water and the other cold? They are easy to get to and I think I could make that work.


yes sir, hot and cold, they are for draining the the water completley so the lines dont freeze if you leave them full during the winter storage time. thats where i would do it from for sure since yours has them. good luck to ya.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

This would work. My brother in law bought a FEMA trailer for his deer camp trailer and it does have the two drain lines. Just go PVC below that and add a faucet at the lowest point to each line to drain them.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Danny O said:


> Hook this up to any BBQ propane tank.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Eccotemp-L5-Portable-Tankless-Outdoor/dp/B000TXOJQ4


Add a pop-up shower and you are in bidnez.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

It is a FEMA trailer! Get the goverment to do it! Give them a sob story and tell them you cannot take care of yourself and have mental problems.


----------

